# Vortex RAZOR HD 10x42 Binos



## Calvinjferguson (Jul 22, 2013)

Selling my Vortex Razor HD 10 x 42 binos. $850. These are the top of the line for vortex and honestly in my opinion compare well with the other high quality glass out there. 

These Binos retail for around $1200 at any store around. Im asking $850 for mine. Comes with original box. Call or text me with any questions. I live in St. George

C.J.

435-680-8275


----------

